# SVS Sound Announces Mega-Black Friday Sale for Its SB12-NSD



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here we sit, days away from the official start of Holiday shopping madness, and the deal machine is nearly in full swing. Everyone is looking to get a leg-up on the competition by advertising forthcoming sale prices, which is great news for enthusiasts dreaming about shiny new gear. What’s even better? How about a sale that you can act on before you stuff yourself silly on Thanksgiving! Thankfully, our great friends at SVS Sound have decided help you get your shopping done by announcing another insane deal on one of their top-selling subwoofers of all time: the SB12-NSD. 

If you’re looking to introduce some thunderous shake into your theater room, or round out a system with an additional subwoofer, then this is a sale you need to embrace.










The SB12-NSD is a 14.6-inch (h) x14.2-in x (w) 14.2-in (d) sealed subwoofer featuring a gorgeous premium grade black ash finish and a rugged steel mesh grille. Its proprietary 12-inch NSD driver carries technology to reduce induction and distortion, long-throw suspension to enable high output at deep frequencies, and a lightweight aluminum cone for enhanced sensitivity. Powering the show is an intelligent STA-400D Amplifier that supplies 400 Watts of continuous power (800W+ peak dynamic power) with icy-cool Class D switching topology. When put together, these pieces deliver a frequency output down to 22 Hz (20Hz when considering possible in-room low frequency extension) – more than enough to bring big-time bass into your life. Top it all off with a competitive 5-year unconditional warranty and you have a sensational deal.










Last year’s sale was a huge success, according to SVS, which says available stock only lasted three days before selling out. This comes as no surprise, as the SB12-NSD's aggressive price point and low frequency capabilities are nearly impossible to beat. The SB12-NSD normally sells for a reasonable $679.99, which makes its sale price of $399 a no-brainer. If you’re doing the math, that’s a savings of $280 on a brand-new factory sealed sub.

The sale begins tomorrow morning (November 22, 2016) at 9AM EST and will only last until remaining stock sells out (no rain checks). Consider this fair warning: if this deal looks tempting, jump on it early. Simply return to this news story and *click on this link* tomorrow morning! May you have a very happy and bass filled Holiday season!

_Image credits: SVS Sound_


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

I snatched two pairs of height speakers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sale is officially on!


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

zibawal said:


> I snatched two pairs of height speakers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Elevations? I didn't see anything on sale except for the standard bookshelfs in the outlet center.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Spidacat said:


> The Elevations? I didn't see anything on sale except for the standard bookshelfs in the outlet center.


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Did anyone score one of these?


----------

